# Newfoundland at Armageddon on CBC



## Red 6 (20 Jun 2016)

The feature-length documentary _Newfoundland at Armageddon_ is being broadcast by CBC on 30 June 2016. They found descendants of soldiers in the Royal Newfoundland Regiment to recreate their ancestors' actions at Beaumont Hamel on 1 July 1916. The previews look good, and I'm looking forward to seeing this program.

http://newfoundlandatarmageddon.ca


----------



## Red 6 (9 Jul 2016)

Has anyone seen this program? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## fake penguin (10 Jul 2016)

As a Newfoundlander I was very interested in seeing it. I tought it was well done and greatly appreciate it being done. Wish I was home for the 100 anniversary.


----------

